# ad choices embedded in the forums



## dlleno (Jan 15, 2014)

What controls the ads that appear in the forums? Im seeing some I would rather not see


----------



## J.R. (Jan 15, 2014)

The ad choices are based on your recent surfing information gathered by the browsers. If you are seeing ads which you would not rather see, you will need to look into what websites were accessed from your computer recently.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Jan 15, 2014)

Ever since I installed Adblock Plus I kind'a miss the gals from Roadkill t-shirts...

https://adblockplus.org/


----------



## Rick (Jan 17, 2014)

If you are talking about the Ad Choice adverts, you can click the link at the upper right of the advert, and that will take you to screen where you can turn them off.


----------

